# Downsizing



## bazzeruk

After a lot of deliberation, we have come to four contenders for our next purchase.

VW Topaz

Timberland Freedom

Devon Sundowner

Autosleeper Dorset (pre 2007)

Would any of you like to offer an opinion - preferably from personal experiences, good or bad.

Please refrain from offering alternatives as we are most likely to have discounted them on price, size, spec, etc etc.

Many thanks

Bazzer


----------



## coppo

We are doing exactly the same Bazzer.

You have got further than us.

My list so far is HRZ joy, Dopfer and CS. All German.

Oh and the Murvi Morello on a merc.

All of the above are 60-90 thousand eeks.

Best of luck.

I have been to the Devon factory and do not like the red plastic beer barrel taps on the outside.

Paul.


----------



## bazzeruk

coppo said:


> We are doing exactly the same Bazzer.
> 
> You have got further than us.
> 
> My list so far is HRZ joy, Dopfer and CS. All German.
> 
> Oh and the Murvi Morello on a merc.
> 
> All of the above are 60-90 thousand eeks.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> I have been to the Devon factory and do not like the red plastic beer barrel taps on the outside.
> 
> Paul.


Unfortunately we are not in the position to buy new - only really want to spend an additional 5 or 10k on top of what we hope to get for current van - gives us a top spend of £25-3000, perhaps even less!


----------



## coppo

bazzeruk said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing exactly the same Bazzer.
> 
> You have got further than us.
> 
> My list so far is HRZ joy, Dopfer and CS. All German.
> 
> Oh and the Murvi Morello on a merc.
> 
> All of the above are 60-90 thousand eeks.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> I have been to the Devon factory and do not like the red plastic beer barrel taps on the outside.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we are not in the position to buy new - only really want to spend an additional 5 or 10k on top of what we hope to get for current van - gives us a top spend of £25-3000, perhaps even less!
Click to expand...

Yes, we have exactly the same budget.

The problem is I can't find what I want for this budget having just sold our 8.33 metre Hymer 6 days ago.

No rush though, want a PVC just less than 6 metres but not a Fiat.

The Volkswagen Topaz you mention is excellent quality so people tell me although no experience of one myself. If the layout suits I would say thats the best from your list.

Paul.


----------



## bazzeruk

coppo said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing exactly the same Bazzer.
> 
> You have got further than us.
> 
> My list so far is HRZ joy, Dopfer and CS. All German.
> 
> Oh and the Murvi Morello on a merc.
> 
> All of the above are 60-90 thousand eeks.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> I have been to the Devon factory and do not like the red plastic beer barrel taps on the outside.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we are not in the position to buy new - only really want to spend an additional 5 or 10k on top of what we hope to get for current van - gives us a top spend of £25-3000, perhaps even less!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we have exactly the same budget.
> 
> The problem is I can't find what I want for this budget having just sold our 8.33 metre Hymer 6 days ago.
> 
> No rush though, want a PVC just less than 6 metres but not a Fiat.
> 
> The Volkswagen Topaz you mention is excellent quality so people tell me although no experience of one myself. If the layout suits I would say thats the best from your list.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul - I have to say that the Topaz is my favourite, but hard to come by at a sensible price.

Did you sell yours privately?


----------



## teemyob

We are doing the same.

I have looked ar your selections. VW is not for me and I am not too keen on the new Fiats. I would make sure you buy something with toilet and shower for full independence.

We too are looking at HRZ Florida. I like the idea of the SWB, Mrs Tm says it has to be MWB.

We looked around at the Dusseldorf show and also liked the La Strada Regent L.

Dismissed Domo as we were not too keen on the build.

Problem with the Regent is limited underfloor storage. Something the HRZ (They have another brand name http://www.schwabenmobil.de/reisemobile-pages/modelle.php). Addresses.

I want 7G-Tronic Gearbox and V6 Diesel.

Problem is that all comes with a hefty price tage. Thats before adding any other nice options.

TM


----------



## mikebeaches

We are also wondering about a very serious downsize (and we're only 5.99m at the moment).

Thinking about a 'pop-top', which would fit in the garage at home and also slip under most height barriers. Could also be more practical to use as a second daily/occasional runabout.

Have obviously looked at VW conversions - we want to retain a loo on board, less concerned about a shower though.

Also want an automatic/semi-automatic gearbox, AC, cruise control etc etc.

Anyway, came across this conversion on a Renault Trafic - Devon Sunrise. Starting price below £30k (just) and without extras.

http://devonconversions.co.uk/motorhome/new-trafic-sunrise-end-kitchen/

Anybody got one, or anything similar?

Mike


----------



## bazzeruk

mikebeaches said:


> We are also wondering about a very serious downsize (and we're only 5.99m at the moment).
> 
> Thinking about a 'pop-top', which would fit in the garage at home and also slip under most height barriers. Could also be more practical to use as a second daily/occasional runabout.
> 
> Have obviously looked at VW conversions - we want to retain a loo on board, less concerned about a shower though.
> 
> Also want an automatic/semi-automatic gearbox, AC, cruise control etc etc.
> 
> Anyway, came across this conversion on a Renault Trafic - Devon Sunrise. Starting price below £30k (just) and without extras.
> 
> http://devonconversions.co.uk/motorhome/new-trafic-sunrise-end-kitchen/
> 
> Anybody got one, or anything similar?
> 
> Mike


We looked at that too - like the lack of shower (not needed as we only go on site) but concerned about the pop-up roof in terms of heat loss (stay in uk) and reliability.

Would be interested to hear from anyone who currently has a pop-up and how they get on with it.


----------



## Lesleykh

I'm sitting in our Devon Monte Carlo at this moment. It's on a Renault Master base and we got it second hand from Elite Motorhomes of Banbury. I think it was about 26K. It's a 1995 reg. 

It's served us very well so far. We've only had one mechanical problem and that was the motor on one of the front windows. It's coped with some rugged driving on our year round Europe and provides ample space for us and a large dog. 

We've taken to having our bed down for most of the time, so have gone from disliking the idea of a fixed bed to thinking it would be OK.

Yes it has plastic taps on the outside tanks, but they don't seem to be any bother to us!

This van has a full size oven, which we wouldn't have chosen as we only use the hob and the grill.

I like the size of the bathroom, and I do use that a lot, though Rob uses site showers.

Like I say, it's a nice van.

Lesley


----------



## mikebeaches

bazzeruk said:


> We looked at that too - like the lack of shower (not needed as we only go on site) but concerned about the pop-up roof in terms of heat loss (stay in uk) and reliability.
> 
> Would be interested to hear from anyone who currently has a pop-up and how they get on with it.


Agree, those are two potential downsides to the 'pop top'. However, although the heat loss would be greater than a conventional van I don't think it would be too difficult to keep warm enough during spring through to autumn in the UK.

If staying on sites, a hook-up would provide electric heating using, say a 600-watt oil-filled radiator or a small 1kw fan heater (or a combination of the two). We were long-time keen campers and didn't have too many difficulties 'under canvas'.

Also, if really cold, presumably the roof could be dropped down overnight for sleeping? That's assuming only two sleepers, which would be the case for us - don't need any extra sleeping accommodation in the roof.

Not too concerned about reliability either - pop-tops have been around for ever. VW have them fitted on their own factory produced 'Calafornia' conversion. And, I'm sure they can be repaired if necessary (though I think unlikely to be needed).

Just our thoughts at the moment.

Mike


----------



## Grandma

I have recently downsized and here is a warning. You will find yourself having to make great lifechanging decisions. I really do need 5 saucepans or do I? Can i manage without 6 spare toilet rolls, 5 bottles of shampoo and 4 towels? Well, after getting rid of all surplus equipment that was crammed into every available space in the old large van and only storing my essential needs in the new downsized,my life is much simpler. I have sold most of the superfluous camping stuff I had, most never used.
Would like some advice though for next one weeks holiday.Flying to Blackpool I have to get everything for the whole week in hand luggage (no extra handbags allowed) sized 50cm x35cm x 22cm!


----------



## mikebeaches

Grandma said:


> I have recently downsized and here is a warning. You will find yourself having to make great lifechanging decisions. I really do need 5 saucepans or do I? Can i manage without 6 spare toilet rolls, 5 bottles of shampoo and 4 towels? Well, after getting rid of all surplus equipment that was crammed into every available space in the old large van and only storing my essential needs in the new downsized,my life is much simpler. I have sold most of the superfluous camping stuff I had, most never used.
> Would like some advice though for next one weeks holiday.Flying to Blackpool I have to get everything for the whole week in hand luggage (no extra handbags allowed) sized 50cm x35cm x 22cm!


Sounds like your downsizing experience with the van will have provided great experience for flying with just hand luggage.

The key, in my opinion, is planning. Yes you need to be ruthless and only take the minimum required. A bit of innovative thinking about liquids, that can be up to 10 x 100ml, all contained in a sealable see-through plastic bag.

And given the time of year, make sure you travel in as many warm clothes as you can bear, not forgetting a few small heavy items in your pockets (if the weight of cabin bags are restricted).

We regularly travel with hand luggage only, for up to 2 weeks. Have even been to the west coast of the USA for 11 days with no hold bags. It's not just the cost, but the convenience of not having to wait for and then carry/transport lots of heavy luggage. Also no risk of losing belongings, when your hold bag doesn't arrive at the destination at the same time as you do!

Apologies for going way off topic.

Mike


----------



## bazzeruk

Grandma said:


> I have recently downsized and here is a warning. You will find yourself having to make great lifechanging decisions. I really do need 5 saucepans or do I? Can i manage without 6 spare toilet rolls, 5 bottles of shampoo and 4 towels? Well, after getting rid of all surplus equipment that was crammed into every available space in the old large van and only storing my essential needs in the new downsized,my life is much simpler. I have sold most of the superfluous camping stuff I had, most never used.
> Would like some advice though for next one weeks holiday.Flying to Blackpool I have to get everything for the whole week in hand luggage (no extra handbags allowed) sized 50cm x35cm x 22cm!


Would you mind sharing what you downsized to and from? 

I met a lovely lady who had a Timberland in the Cotswolds a couple of weeks ago, which I thought was great.


----------



## Grandma

I downsized from a 4 berth Marquis lifestyle 590 rl with Roomy luton, and a toilet shower room with a large storage cupboard, and lots of cupboards in the main habitation, a nice large wardrobe and plenty of under bench storage on a Fiat Ducato base. I now have a brand new Nu venture nu rio 2 berth on a Citreon Despatch base. No luton, much less cupboard space, I still have the basics, fridge, shower toilet,hob. Single berths that support my 6 foot friend easily. I do not need to make up the double bed so was able to leave one large cushion out. I spent 6 weeks in it this summer and my friend stayed in it with me for three weeks. Best bit is the mpg. I managed 34 mpg. Swopped vans over in July, took the best part of a week on the friend,s drive to sort out the essential what-nots.
I had the extra seat belt fitted so I can have one passenger in the front and two seatbelted foward facing passengers in the back. This setup also means a double (1 each side) dinettte each seating two diners.. Although when on the hols I made a sofa up on one side and one dinette on the other. A very versitile setup.
Inside height good, suits 6 foot friend. Edited to add that for some reason you can change the normal bright lights to blue mood lighting!


----------



## coppo

bazzeruk said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing exactly the same Bazzer.
> 
> You have got further than us.
> 
> My list so far is HRZ joy, Dopfer and CS. All German.
> 
> Oh and the Murvi Morello on a merc.
> 
> All of the above are 60-90 thousand eeks.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> I have been to the Devon factory and do not like the red plastic beer barrel taps on the outside.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we are not in the position to buy new - only really want to spend an additional 5 or 10k on top of what we hope to get for current van - gives us a top spend of £25-3000, perhaps even less!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we have exactly the same budget.
> 
> The problem is I can't find what I want for this budget having just sold our 8.33 metre Hymer 6 days ago.
> 
> No rush though, want a PVC just less than 6 metres but not a Fiat.
> 
> The Volkswagen Topaz you mention is excellent quality so people tell me although no experience of one myself. If the layout suits I would say thats the best from your list.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Paul - I have to say that the Topaz is my favourite, but hard to come by at a sensible price.
> 
> Did you sell yours privately?
Click to expand...

Yes we did, someone came all the way from France to buy it as it was LHD.

Paul.


----------



## coppo

teemyob said:


> We are doing the same.
> 
> I have looked ar your selections. VW is not for me and I am not too keen on the new Fiats. I would make sure you buy something with toilet and shower for full independence.
> 
> We too are looking at HRZ Florida. I like the idea of the SWB, Mrs Tm says it has to be MWB.
> 
> We looked around at the Dusseldorf show and also liked the La Strada Regent L.
> 
> Dismissed Domo as we were not too keen on the build.
> 
> Problem with the Regent is limited underfloor storage. Something the HRZ (They have another brand name http://www.schwabenmobil.de/reisemobile-pages/modelle.php). Addresses.
> 
> I want 7G-Tronic Gearbox and V6 Diesel.
> 
> Problem is that all comes with a hefty price tage. Thats before adding any other nice options.
> 
> TM


Sounds like you are looking at the same as us Trev.

I like the HRZ JOY, 5.91 metres with rear lounge.

Also like a Dopfer 331 Mercedes, also a rear lounge and 5.91 metres.

They are both megabucks though as you know. The Dopfer is on mobile.de first registered Jan 2013 with about 8000km 70,000.00 euros, new it says is 98,000.00.

I am considering buying a used Merc(Say 2011 reg) and getting someone to convert it, there's quite a few that do it. Not sure whether it would never sell again though and would someone want it in PX say we wanted to change in the future. Would love to buy a used 4x4 mode too.

Paul.


----------



## 113016

Hey Guys. If any are thinking of downsizing due to weight or licence restrictions, it may be worth looking at the Hymer Exsis which comes with an excellent payload.
I believe that Dethleffs and Knaus also make a similar model.
I must point out that I have an Exsis so maybe I am biased  
But seriously it could work for you as it is also a narrower van.


----------



## Superk

For those considering downsizing to an HRZ or, similar.

We had a 32ft (10metre) RV and did four 6-month winter tours round France and Spain towing a car. Very enjoyable (only two of us) and although we rarely booked ahead it was always a concern what we would find on arrival at a site - could we get in, park up, dispose of waste, have enough electric to run the thing. The car was a necessity as we like to explore rather than sitting stationary. So bigger hops in the RV to allow exploratory expeditions in the car.

My wife had a concern that if anything 'happened' to me she couldn't drive the RV either legally or, practically. A twisted ankle after a few too many Sangrias might do it!

We made a dramatic switch to a 5.6 metre Sprinter van conversion (Holiday Dream) by HRZ Reisemobile of Germany. With a pull down double bed we avoided having to make the bed up before we could sit down. It had a good-sized shower separate to the loo so we didn't shower the toilet. It had a fridge, cooker, LPG generator (we had fitted), inverter, 2 full-sized LPG bottles and Gaslow etc fully insulated and and lots of heated storage. The bodywork was only punctured by the diesel fill, LPG fill and heater exhaust (the RV leaked many times despite constant repair). The quality of the HRZ was superb, nothing went wrong (apart from a regulator), rattled, squeaked or, came loose.

As a result we were totally independent and could go anywhere a car could go. Yes, an extreme step and you may not want to go that small but we managed a six-month winter tour to Italy and Sicily wild camping or using sostas and did the Morocco trip. We also lived in it for 3 months between houses. It was a newfound freedom and we felt that was what motorhoming was all about.

Each is a different kind of experience, both enjoyable and if your attitude is right and you just set out to have fun you will.

Keith


----------



## coppo

Superk said:


> For those considering downsizing to an HRZ or, similar.
> 
> We had a 32ft (10metre) RV and did four 6-month winter tours round France and Spain towing a car. Very enjoyable (only two of us) and although we rarely booked ahead it was always a concern what we would find on arrival at a site - could we get in, park up, dispose of waste, have enough electric to run the thing. The car was a necessity as we like to explore rather than sitting stationary. So bigger hops in the RV to allow exploratory expeditions in the car.
> 
> My wife had a concern that if anything 'happened' to me she couldn't drive the RV either legally or, practically. A twisted ankle after a few too many Sangrias might do it!
> 
> We made a dramatic switch to a 5.6 metre Sprinter van conversion (Holiday Dream) by HRZ Reisemobile of Germany. With a pull down double bed we avoided having to make the bed up before we could sit down. It had a good-sized shower separate to the loo so we didn't shower the toilet. It had a fridge, cooker, LPG generator (we had fitted), inverter, 2 full-sized LPG bottles and Gaslow etc fully insulated and and lots of heated storage. The bodywork was only punctured by the diesel fill, LPG fill and heater exhaust (the RV leaked many times despite constant repair). The quality of the HRZ was superb, nothing went wrong (apart from a regulator), rattled, squeaked or, came loose.
> 
> As a result we were totally independent and could go anywhere a car could go. Yes, an extreme step and you may not want to go that small but we managed a six-month winter tour to Italy and Sicily wild camping or using sostas and did the Morocco trip. We also lived in it for 3 months between houses. It was a newfound freedom and we felt that was what motorhoming was all about.
> 
> Each is a different kind of experience, both enjoyable and if your attitude is right and you just set out to have fun you will.
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith

Sounds like a cracking van, just what we had in mind, what year was it and have you now sold it?

Paul.


----------



## coppo

Grath said:


> Hey Guys. If any are thinking of downsizing due to weight or licence restrictions, it may be worth looking at the Hymer Exsis which comes with an excellent payload.
> I believe that Dethleffs and Knaus also make a similar model.
> I must point out that I have an Exsis so maybe I am biased
> But seriously it could work for you as it is also a narrower van.


Hi Grath.

One of the reasons we want to go PVC is they are much easier to repair in contrast to the 2 Hymers we have had, all parts cheaper, windscreen, taps, shower trays etc(The shower tray on our S Class was 2 days work and not far off a couple of grand. It was a beautiful MH nevertheless.

Paul.


----------



## bazzeruk

Superk said:


> For those considering downsizing to an HRZ or, similar.
> 
> We had a 32ft (10metre) RV and did four 6-month winter tours round France and Spain towing a car. Very enjoyable (only two of us) and although we rarely booked ahead it was always a concern what we would find on arrival at a site - could we get in, park up, dispose of waste, have enough electric to run the thing. The car was a necessity as we like to explore rather than sitting stationary. So bigger hops in the RV to allow exploratory expeditions in the car.
> 
> My wife had a concern that if anything 'happened' to me she couldn't drive the RV either legally or, practically. A twisted ankle after a few too many Sangrias might do it!
> 
> We made a dramatic switch to a 5.6 metre Sprinter van conversion (Holiday Dream) by HRZ Reisemobile of Germany. With a pull down double bed we avoided having to make the bed up before we could sit down. It had a good-sized shower separate to the loo so we didn't shower the toilet. It had a fridge, cooker, LPG generator (we had fitted), inverter, 2 full-sized LPG bottles and Gaslow etc fully insulated and and lots of heated storage. The bodywork was only punctured by the diesel fill, LPG fill and heater exhaust (the RV leaked many times despite constant repair). The quality of the HRZ was superb, nothing went wrong (apart from a regulator), rattled, squeaked or, came loose.
> 
> As a result we were totally independent and could go anywhere a car could go. Yes, an extreme step and you may not want to go that small but we managed a six-month winter tour to Italy and Sicily wild camping or using sostas and did the Morocco trip. We also lived in it for 3 months between houses. It was a newfound freedom and we felt that was what motorhoming was all about.
> 
> Each is a different kind of experience, both enjoyable and if your attitude is right and you just set out to have fun you will.
> 
> Keith


looks ideal - but where might we find one??


----------



## teemyob

coppo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing the same.
> 
> I have looked ar your selections. VW is not for me and I am not too keen on the new Fiats. I would make sure you buy something with toilet and shower for full independence.
> 
> We too are looking at HRZ Florida. I like the idea of the SWB, Mrs Tm says it has to be MWB.
> 
> We looked around at the Dusseldorf show and also liked the La Strada Regent L.
> 
> Dismissed Domo as we were not too keen on the build.
> 
> Problem with the Regent is limited underfloor storage. Something the HRZ (They have another brand name http://www.schwabenmobil.de/reisemobile-pages/modelle.php). Addresses.
> 
> I want 7G-Tronic Gearbox and V6 Diesel.
> 
> Problem is that all comes with a hefty price tage. Thats before adding any other nice options.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are looking at the same as us Trev.
> 
> I like the HRZ JOY, 5.91 metres with rear lounge.
> 
> Also like a Dopfer 331 Mercedes, also a rear lounge and 5.91 metres.
> 
> They are both megabucks though as you know. The Dopfer is on mobile.de first registered Jan 2013 with about 8000km 70,000.00 euros, new it says is 98,000.00.
> 
> I am considering buying a used Merc(Say 2011 reg) and getting someone to convert it, there's quite a few that do it. Not sure whether it would never sell again though and would someone want it in PX say we wanted to change in the future. Would love to buy a used 4x4 mode too.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

Domo will build on your supplied vehicle. I spoke with HRZ who said no. But I think they understood that to mean used chassis. I would be supplying a new UK Spec (right or left hand drive).

We need a PVC with twin belted rear seats. So your rear lounge ideas rule that out for us. But we still like the roof bed as we take our Grandchildren so they can sleep under, at a pinch.

If we sell ours, we may do without for a while as we have some wother plans simmering away.

TM


----------



## javea

bazzeruk said:


> Superk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those considering downsizing to an HRZ or, similar.
> 
> We had a 32ft (10metre) RV and did four 6-month winter tours round France and Spain towing a car. Very enjoyable (only two of us) and although we rarely booked ahead it was always a concern what we would find on arrival at a site - could we get in, park up, dispose of waste, have enough electric to run the thing. The car was a necessity as we like to explore rather than sitting stationary. So bigger hops in the RV to allow exploratory expeditions in the car.
> 
> My wife had a concern that if anything 'happened' to me she couldn't drive the RV either legally or, practically. A twisted ankle after a few too many Sangrias might do it!
> 
> We made a dramatic switch to a 5.6 metre Sprinter van conversion (Holiday Dream) by HRZ Reisemobile of Germany. With a pull down double bed we avoided having to make the bed up before we could sit down. It had a good-sized shower separate to the loo so we didn't shower the toilet. It had a fridge, cooker, LPG generator (we had fitted), inverter, 2 full-sized LPG bottles and Gaslow etc fully insulated and and lots of heated storage. The bodywork was only punctured by the diesel fill, LPG fill and heater exhaust (the RV leaked many times despite constant repair). The quality of the HRZ was superb, nothing went wrong (apart from a regulator), rattled, squeaked or, came loose.
> 
> As a result we were totally independent and could go anywhere a car could go. Yes, an extreme step and you may not want to go that small but we managed a six-month winter tour to Italy and Sicily wild camping or using sostas and did the Morocco trip. We also lived in it for 3 months between houses. It was a newfound freedom and we felt that was what motorhoming was all about.
> 
> Each is a different kind of experience, both enjoyable and if your attitude is right and you just set out to have fun you will.
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> looks ideal - but where might we find one??
Click to expand...

There are a few on www.mobile.de.

Mike


----------



## coppo

javea said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those considering downsizing to an HRZ or, similar.
> 
> We had a 32ft (10metre) RV and did four 6-month winter tours round France and Spain towing a car. Very enjoyable (only two of us) and although we rarely booked ahead it was always a concern what we would find on arrival at a site - could we get in, park up, dispose of waste, have enough electric to run the thing. The car was a necessity as we like to explore rather than sitting stationary. So bigger hops in the RV to allow exploratory expeditions in the car.
> 
> My wife had a concern that if anything 'happened' to me she couldn't drive the RV either legally or, practically. A twisted ankle after a few too many Sangrias might do it!
> 
> We made a dramatic switch to a 5.6 metre Sprinter van conversion (Holiday Dream) by HRZ Reisemobile of Germany. With a pull down double bed we avoided having to make the bed up before we could sit down. It had a good-sized shower separate to the loo so we didn't shower the toilet. It had a fridge, cooker, LPG generator (we had fitted), inverter, 2 full-sized LPG bottles and Gaslow etc fully insulated and and lots of heated storage. The bodywork was only punctured by the diesel fill, LPG fill and heater exhaust (the RV leaked many times despite constant repair). The quality of the HRZ was superb, nothing went wrong (apart from a regulator), rattled, squeaked or, came loose.
> 
> As a result we were totally independent and could go anywhere a car could go. Yes, an extreme step and you may not want to go that small but we managed a six-month winter tour to Italy and Sicily wild camping or using sostas and did the Morocco trip. We also lived in it for 3 months between houses. It was a newfound freedom and we felt that was what motorhoming was all about.
> 
> Each is a different kind of experience, both enjoyable and if your attitude is right and you just set out to have fun you will.
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> looks ideal - but where might we find one??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a few on www.mobile.de.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

A few is correct, only 6 on there, that's amazing for Germany, they must be like rocking horse s--t :lol:

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

coppo said:


> javea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those considering downsizing to an HRZ or, similar.
> 
> We had a 32ft (10metre) RV and did four 6-month winter tours round France and Spain towing a car. Very enjoyable (only two of us) and although we rarely booked ahead it was always a concern what we would find on arrival at a site - could we get in, park up, dispose of waste, have enough electric to run the thing. The car was a necessity as we like to explore rather than sitting stationary. So bigger hops in the RV to allow exploratory expeditions in the car.
> 
> My wife had a concern that if anything 'happened' to me she couldn't drive the RV either legally or, practically. A twisted ankle after a few too many Sangrias might do it!
> 
> We made a dramatic switch to a 5.6 metre Sprinter van conversion (Holiday Dream) by HRZ Reisemobile of Germany. With a pull down double bed we avoided having to make the bed up before we could sit down. It had a good-sized shower separate to the loo so we didn't shower the toilet. It had a fridge, cooker, LPG generator (we had fitted), inverter, 2 full-sized LPG bottles and Gaslow etc fully insulated and and lots of heated storage. The bodywork was only punctured by the diesel fill, LPG fill and heater exhaust (the RV leaked many times despite constant repair). The quality of the HRZ was superb, nothing went wrong (apart from a regulator), rattled, squeaked or, came loose.
> 
> As a result we were totally independent and could go anywhere a car could go. Yes, an extreme step and you may not want to go that small but we managed a six-month winter tour to Italy and Sicily wild camping or using sostas and did the Morocco trip. We also lived in it for 3 months between houses. It was a newfound freedom and we felt that was what motorhoming was all about.
> 
> Each is a different kind of experience, both enjoyable and if your attitude is right and you just set out to have fun you will.
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> looks ideal - but where might we find one??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a few on www.mobile.de.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few is correct, only 6 on there, that's amazing for Germany, they must be like rocking horse s--t :lol:
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

Last year there were six 2006> La Strada regent L's All around €35-€45k All sold fast. Prices rocketed since.

TM


----------



## 113016

We also have been talking of down sizing, if you can believe what we read, the trend seems to be the way that most are going, so larger vans may depreciate at a higher rate. God for large van buyers.
Anyway, that was a transgression from what I was about to say.
As previously mentioned, we have a Hymer Exsis, which is a low weight, high payload van, which is also narrow and low, similar to LWB panel van dimensions.
Now, every time we think of down sizing we talk about, panel vans, Globecar, Adria Twin and the likes, but to be honest,although I am an ex professional International HGV Driver and size is no problem, I would not by choice be wanting to use a panel van or similar sized vehicle as my every day one and only, and for us the only reason to down size would be to have only one vehicle to tax, insure and service. More to the point, Mrs G, most certainly would not be wanting to take our Exsis or a panel van to a Tesco or high street car park.
So the choice, and size of vehicle now gets smaller, and comes to the VW size, and Mrs G says she could not live with such a small vehicle.
Bearing in mind that we very rarely use camp sites, thinking of showering, I tend to agree. OK we could change and use campsites, but if we did that, we might as well have a caravan.
The above is just what we were discussing a couple if nights ago, and no definite conclusion as yet. Maybe we will change, maybe not!


----------



## androidGB

Very interesting posts.

I wondered though if anyone found that it was "a bridge too far", and reverted back to a larger van.

Takes a brave person to admit they made a mistake (for them), But I'm sure someone must have.


Andrew


----------



## lalala

Grath said:


> We also have been talking of down sizing,
> So the choice, and size of vehicle now gets smaller, and comes to the VW size, and Mrs G says she could not live with such a small vehicle.
> Bearing in mind that we very rarely use camp sites, thinking of showering, I tend to agree. OK we could change and use campsites, but if we did that, we might as well have a caravan.
> The above is just what we were discussing a couple if nights ago, and no definite conclusion as yet. Maybe we will change, maybe not!


We have been looking at some of the new VW conversions (we do have one already) and the Hymer Car series looks interesting. There are different base vehicles but the Cape town version uses the VW. It doesn't have a permanent shower but does have a shower head attached to the sink which hooks on to the raised back door over an attached shower cubicle. Others in the series are slightly bigger and all have this capability. Not ideal for the winter but a compromise solution for warmer weather.
What do you think?
Lala


----------



## waspes

androidGB said:


> Very interesting posts.
> 
> I wondered though if anyone found that it was "a bridge too far", and reverted back to a larger van.
> 
> Takes a brave person to admit they made a mistake (for them), But I'm sure someone must have.
> 
> Andrew


Hi we downsized to an Autocruise Tempo had it 2 years but it had to go.
Hardly used it.
No comfort. 
Having to make up the bed every night.
Having to go to bed at the same time and get up together.
Pack the bed away before you can have a cuppa.
No storage.
No insulation.
Nice when you can have the sliding door open.
Like sitting in a box with the door closed.
But what suits some doesn't suit others if you do down size then good luck.

Peter.


----------



## coppo

waspes said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting posts.
> 
> I wondered though if anyone found that it was "a bridge too far", and reverted back to a larger van.
> 
> Takes a brave person to admit they made a mistake (for them), But I'm sure someone must have.
> 
> Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Hi we downsized to an Autocruise Tempo had it 2 years but it had to go.
> Hardly used it.
> No comfort.
> Having to make up the bed every night.
> Having to go to bed at the same time and get up together.
> Pack the bed away before you can have a cuppa.
> No storage.
> No insulation.
> Nice when you can have the sliding door open.
> Like sitting in a box with the door closed.
> But what suits some doesn't suit others if you do down size then good luck.
> 
> Peter.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you had the wrong layout, that can happen in any size MH, even much bigger ones.

To address some of the points, you can get PVC,s with a rear u lounge(2 singles or a double) so one can get up and make a cuppa with the other still sleeping.
You can also get them with good insulation and storage.

I think its more important in a PVC to get the correct, it needs to be really well designed and built.

Paul.


----------



## CandA

bazzeruk said:


> After a lot of deliberation, we have come to four contenders for our next purchase.
> 
> VW Topaz
> 
> Timberland Freedom
> 
> Devon Sundowner
> 
> Autosleeper Dorset (pre 2007)
> 
> Would any of you like to offer an opinion - preferably from personal experiences, good or bad.
> 
> Please refrain from offering alternatives as we are most likely to have discounted them on price, size, spec, etc etc.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Bazzer


In direct answer answer to the OP question, we can recommend and comment on the Sundowner having owned one for 6 years and lived in it for a year. Simplest way to offer our experience is via our blog - http://candakubicki.blogspot.co.uk/

We were in the same position 7 years ago, looked at the options and our budget, decided we didn't need a dedicated bathroom and frankly couldn't see what we got for the extra £10K on some models.

So, in a nutshell the Sundowner is a great drive with good, solid conversion fittings, offers us the layout we want and supports two people living needs comfortably. If you have more questions, please ask


----------



## bazzeruk

CandA said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a lot of deliberation, we have come to four contenders for our next purchase.
> 
> VW Topaz
> 
> Timberland Freedom
> 
> Devon Sundowner
> 
> Autosleeper Dorset (pre 2007)
> 
> Would any of you like to offer an opinion - preferably from personal experiences, good or bad.
> 
> Please refrain from offering alternatives as we are most likely to have discounted them on price, size, spec, etc etc.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Bazzer
> 
> 
> 
> In direct answer answer to the OP question, we can recommend and comment on the Sundowner having owned one for 6 years and lived in it for a year. Simplest way to offer our experience is via our blog - http://candakubicki.blogspot.co.uk/
> 
> We were in the same position 7 years ago, looked at the options and our budget, decided we didn't need a dedicated bathroom and frankly couldn't see what we got for the extra £10K on some models.
> 
> So, in a nutshell the Sundowner is a great drive with good, solid conversion fittings, offers us the layout we want and supports two people living needs comfortably. If you have more questions, please ask
Click to expand...

Many thanks - this was useful. Had our van priced at a dealer today. Spoke to their main branch and was given a ball-park figure - visited their local dealer to be told their was damp present (not picked up by habitation/damp service) and that we could expect £5000 less than told over the phone. Disappointing, but not disastrous.

Now going to take a trip to their main branch for full damp survey and assessment.

Really like the look of the Sundowner as a Topaz is going to out of our price range now, so looking for a good example.

Thanks again


----------



## gavinskii

Nothing to do with me, but spotted this which looks good value

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Renault-M...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item19e247c479


----------



## CandA

Anyone interested in Devon Conversions could also try the Devon Owners Group :

http://devonmotorhomesownergroup.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## quartet

*Autocruise quartet*

http://assets.swiftgroup.co.uk/uploads/Reviews/2012/03/MMM March Autocruise Quartet review.pdf

Mine is most likely gonna be on sale in the spring!
Regards
Barry


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Autocruise quartet*



quartet said:


> http://assets.swiftgroup.co.uk/uploads/Reviews/2012/03/MMM%20March%20Autocruise%20Quartet%20review.pdf
> 
> Mine is most likely gonna be on sale in the spring!
> Regards
> Barry


Manual or auto?

Guide Price please?

TM


----------



## teemyob

gavinskii said:


> Nothing to do with me, but spotted this which looks good value
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Renault-M...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item19e247c479


How much was it please?

TM


----------



## GEMMY

I'm sorry but I'll be nearly in a box or banned before I'd consider a Trannie conversion :wink: 

tony


----------



## quartet

*quartet*

Hi I decided to sell earlier as it wasnt being used and put it in the Autotrader
It sold within 3 days at 33k
Barry


----------



## 113016

GEMMY said:


> I'm sorry but I'll be nearly in a box or banned before I'd consider a Trannie conversion :wink:
> 
> tony


Tony, wash your mouth out with nasty tasting soap! otherwise I will be hammering the nails :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, our Exsis is on Trani and that was one of the reasons we purchased her, and have certainly not regretted that decision.
No silly cam belt and drives very well.
I have owned two Fiats, one had no problems and the other had both the engine ECU and brake ECU go faulty. Costalota


----------

